# Run Over Buck!



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

E-mailed from a buddy, it was hit on 410 in San Antonio. Anyone else seen this yet?


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Dang nice buck...thats a bummer for sure


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

He looked young with more room to grow. Can you age him?


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

yep, bummer, nicer than both of the bucks that I've taken, hate to see em go out like that but I guess thats how it goes. I see at least 1 dead deer nearly every single time I make the drive from my house in the Woodlands on 105 east to where I hunt in Sour Lake. I imagine over the course of a year quite a few more deer are killed by cars/trucks than hunters in Texas.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

3 yr old and 165 inch deer? hmm.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Dangit.*


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

dang!

looks like 410/culebra area?


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

The e-mail said 410 and Fredericksburg....Is that the same area?



osoobsessed said:


> dang!
> 
> looks like 410/culebra area?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

About 4-5 miles west of Fredericksburg .


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

thats as heartbreaking as it gets!!!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Theres a bunch of monster deer around SA that die of old age......


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Does this guy get to keep it?


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

that sucks


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I would say that's the game wardens truck, they just let him take a picture with it.

Good looking deer, sad...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

wardens keep those deer I seen a nice one killed off 2004 the wardens took into custody from a fella that had it at the taxadermist


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

dbarham said:


> wardens keep those deer I seen a nice one killed off 2004 the wardens took into custody from a fella that had it at the taxadermist


There are no deer off of 2004, you cannot hunt them so they do not exist, understand? rs


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Bukmstr said:


> The e-mail said 410 and Fredericksburg....Is that the same area?


no, complete opposite sides.....

impressive deer for sure!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

lotsa horns for such a tuff year.
maybe an escapee from a breeder?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

kweber said:


> lotsa horns for such a tuff year.
> maybe an escapee from a breeder?


maybe yer train knocked over the fence, we all know you can't drive the thing anyway. :rotfl:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice Buck... Funny how someone is aging the deer as three or being young...I have to say they are off by at least 2-3 years...Walker


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> Nice Buck... Funny how someone is aging the deer as three or being young...I have to say they are off by at least 2-3 years...Walker


Very nice buck ... and that isn't any different than any other "age ?" post ...


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

WOW, That's too bad. Heck of a buck. Probably 410/Culebra/Southwest Research area. Doesn't surprise me too much, there are some nice ones around there from time to time. Probably born and raised right down there in Culebra creek.hwell:


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

That deer was found alive Monday morning in a small field next to Frost Bank at Fredericksburg and 410. It had been hit by a vehicle and could not stand up. SAPD was notified who in turn notified game wardens who arrived and dispatched the animal and took it away.

He probably lived his life in the Oak Hills area, based upon where he was found.


----------

